# score sheet



## deeps (Sep 10, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing my score sheet to see what was picked up on is there any way of getting them ?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope there isn't


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

So how do you improve if you dont no what you got marked down on>?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You look at the cars that came 1st, 2nd and 3rd and work from there.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

djgregory said:


> So how do you improve if you dont no what you got marked down on>?


Maybe if the judges could be persueded to come on here and comment, that may help :thumb:


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> You look at the cars that came 1st, 2nd and 3rd and work from there.


And if you cant see the difference between yours and theres then you need the score sheet to justify what they have done that you havent etc


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

I saw the marking of one judge on mine, just as I thought, my brakes got lowest mark, scored 1. 
For next year I'm stripping them down and cleaning them in my parts washer. 

I've got tons to improve for next year  

Definitely polishing the under side to show off the exhaust system (side pipes and rear pipes). I don't think anyone noticed the side pipes.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> You look at the cars that came 1st, 2nd and 3rd and work from there.


Which I think definitely deserved top the. They were awesome.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

First purchase is some large sodium lights for my garage.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

djgregory said:


> And if you cant see the difference between yours and theres then you need the score sheet to justify what they have done that you havent etc


Then you need to become more critical of your car and your work. Check out the web for judging criteria for concours competitions.

The judges won't talk about your car in specifics as then it could cause issues in the future. If someone finds out then all hell breaks loos as you could be seen as having an unfair advantage.

Also watching the judging will help you massively....



DrDax said:


> I saw the marking of one judge on mine, just as I thought, my brakes got lowest mark, scored 1.
> For next year I'm stripping them down and cleaning them in my parts washer.
> 
> I've got tons to improve for next year
> ...


Exactly...ok you shouldn't have seen the score sheet but it did amaze me how many entrants had just locked up the car and wasnt there.....if they cant get in they cant judge it....that's why the 205 was open with the bonnet up. The judges also wont pull the bonnet release as if they break or damage anything they dont want to be in bother.

Only way to learn is to read and watch


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I do some porsche club judging.. I can tell you that it's normally stuff like chipped/ scratched headlights, chipped/ scratched windows, fuel filling area etc that people over look. I noticed these things on a lot of the cars at waxstock too. Also what Nick said.. be there when your car is being judged and the judge will give you some pointers.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe have a private chat with CortinaJim as he does a tonne of shows over the year and he has done many concours events run by AutoGlym.....what that guy doesnt know about competitions is not worth knowing 

Plus he is a great guy...many an hour spent bantering with him on FB!


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Ti22 said:


> I do some porsche club judging.. I can tell you that it's normally stuff like chipped/ scratched headlights, chipped/ scratched windows, fuel filling area etc that people over look. I noticed these things on a lot of the cars at waxstock too. Also what Nick said.. be there when your car is being judged and the judge will give you some pointers.


First comp for me and talking to the judges can only help. I didn't even know what to expect, so big learning curve for me.

After looking at the other cars I have a big list of corrections for next year.
Great to meet everyone, some good stories too.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

DrDax said:


> First comp for me and talking to the judges can only help. I didn't even know what to expect, so big learning curve for me.
> 
> After looking at the other cars I have a big list of corrections for next year.
> Great to meet everyone, some good stories too.


Yeah thanks for your advice on importing an American car!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

If it's any help, I got a "1" from one judge on my wheels. The reason - I hadn't cleaned the insides properly, even though they are painted black. I would have had to take them off, which I simply didn't have time to do.

I did however wipe the tyres down so at least they looked black. Unlike many of the cars there that had grey dust all over them...


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

nogrille said:


> If it's any help, I got a "1" from one judge on my wheels. The reason - I hadn't cleaned the insides properly, even though they are painted black. I would have had to take them off, which I simply didn't have time to do.
> 
> I did however wipe the tyres down so at least they looked black. Unlike many of the cars there that had grey dust all over them...


Excuses excuses. Wheel woollies and eZ Detailing brushes is all I am going to say!!!

If you had asked had all mine in the boot of the 205 and you could have borrowed them!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I did concourse last season within the Ford RSOC and you learn each time. 
Over a season its obviously easier to learn more but different judges can often look at different things.
While score sheets were not given out, i found most were happy to talk individually to me about my car after the show. I wouldn't embarrass them by asking why another car was better or worse etc in my category.
I thought there was a wide range at Waxstock of standards but each has their own opinion.
Personally i thought the Racing puma with the morros underneath looked very good and the205 was well presented (am thinking of ones outside top 3)
One thing i would say though, even at novice level in the RSOC is that inside wheels, wheel arch liners etc would all be expected to be done before judging, tyres done, glass cleaned etc etc. Some at Waxstock in my opinion (which is simply a personal one and not a critism) had missed out some of those areas which would then surely count against them.

That said, I know how hard it is and how much effort goes into it so much respect to all that entered.


cheers


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

It seems Deeps' Impreza is now for sale:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261257365323?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and is being talked about, too:

http://bbs.scoobynet.com/scoobynet-general-1/981739-ebay-show-car.html#post11167955


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

£17k really that's gotta be a typo or a joke advert it's not worth anything like that money!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Has loads of bits on it though worth lots. 

But I o agree won't sell at that price. Best breaking it


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

nick_mcuk said:


> Only way to learn is to read and watch


Speaking from a purely educational standpoint, I disagree with this... You learn also by making mistakes and having them corrected, and to this end seeing a score sheet and where what you did let you down is very valuable - from an educational standpoint, I appreciate there are rules and ways and things with cars and concours. But if I simply told a pupil (student or at school) that there score was X, but didn't highlight where they went wrong then how are they to readily improve? A visual learner may glean some by looking at "better work", but there's so much value to seeing your own work critiqued in detail.

I stress, this is speaking purely from an educational standpoint, and I do appreciate that score sheet access is not always the done thing.


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Dave KG said:


> Speaking from a purely educational standpoint, I disagree with this... You learn also by making mistakes and having them corrected, and to this end seeing a score sheet and where what you did let you down is very valuable - from an educational standpoint, I appreciate there are rules and ways and things with cars and concours. But if I simply told a pupil (student or at school) that there score was X, but didn't highlight where they went wrong then how are they to readily improve? A visual learner may glean some by looking at "better work", but there's so much value to seeing your own work critiqued in detail.
> 
> I stress, this is speaking purely from an educational standpoint, and I do appreciate that score sheet access is not always the done thing.


Agree with Dave's perspective on this,where 1 was marked down,needs to be pointed out on the score sheet,i don't think visually comparing would benefit the OP or he would not have asked in the first place.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

nick_mcuk said:


> £17k really that's gotta be a typo or a joke advert it's not worth anything like that money!


I dont think so, maybe you need to have read the spec list a bit more...

The amps alone in that car are worth more than your Peugeot 205!!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I dont think so, maybe you need to have read the spec list a bit more...
> 
> The amps alone in that car are worth more than your Peugeot 205!!!


Still not worth £17k though plus all the ICE is used and second hand now and speaking from experience it's worth nothing when used.  :lol:

Why you got to bring my 205 into this I didn't and I don't see the reason why you did


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Some might consider the Subaru to be so 'Barried' regardless of the cost of the parts it's been fitted with, that if it's original and in good condition, a 205 would be more valuable.

It was featured on the Barryboys site back in 2010 I think, so please don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I was going to add comment to this thread regarding judging and score sheets but seeing as once again a thread on DW has turned from its original meaning to berating a members car and one in the Top16 i have decided not to.
I chose the judging team based on their experience and skills in different arenas to do with the motor industry. They did an excellent job and used up between 4 and 6 hours of their own time to do it.
The fact that the Subaru has a massively high end install with Thesis amps and speakers etc is a personal choice, i know the exact build cost of this car to the penny because i know the previous owner and the present owner well and also am friends with the 2 guys that built it from a bodywork and Ice install perspective.
This thread isnt about the cost or peoples perceived value of a car, one mans wine is another mans poison, i just like to respect both glasses.


----------



## deeps (Sep 10, 2012)

some people are funny what they come out with on here & scoobynet but a each to there own, i will never break the car & it is running around 450bhp, car & bits r second hand like anyones car & bits, the spec talks for its self


----------

